# Deer lift for truck or atv



## oldsmoke (Aug 20, 2014)

I saw this on Outdoor channel the other night. Its a portable lift that makes it easy for getting your deer off the ground into your truck by yourself. Check it out.
Viking Solutions.com


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 24, 2014)

???? I do not see anything?


----------



## JimC (Aug 25, 2014)

This is what he was trying to post.
http://vikingsl.com/


----------

